# Arcam SR250 with DSP for Dirac Live



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Arcam has released this as of now unique model that is a stereo amplifier... but also a DSP processor with Dirac Live (96 KHz/24 bit) room correction and has full AVR capabilities for those interested in high quality video also (4K “Ultra HD”, HDMI2.0a with HDCP2.2) with the new UHD 4K tv sets from 60/65 inches up (but are not interested in multichannel)

http://www.arcam.co.uk/products,av-processors,AV-Processors,sr250.htm










Flavio


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

how much in us market ?


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

FargateOne said:


> how much in us market ?


I don't know, may be one can find here:
http://www.arcam.co.uk/buy.htm


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

A review has been published in HiFi+ March 2017 issue:
http://www.signals.uk.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/HIFI-Plus-SR250-March-2017.pdf

 Flavio


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

US MSRP $3600. Review forthcoming in June issue of Stereophile.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

$3600 for 2 channel AVR @ 90wpc - ahahahaaa - is this a APRIL FOOLS ???
Can someone please explain what Dolby/DTS is going to accomplish in a 2 channel receiver ??


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I imagine that the SR250 down mixes multi-channel sources to Dolby2.0 or DTS 2.0. The manual is written for both 2ch and multichannel models, but omits many 2ch instructions. 

In any case, this is one serious product! Dirac Live is it's shining glory. When you add up it's pre-amp and processor capabilities, some may actually consider it to be a bargain over having to buy separates (street price will most likely be less than MSRP).


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Lumen said:


> I imagine that the SR250 down mixes multi-channel sources to Dolby2.0 or DTS 2.0.


Why would it mix down multichannel sources to any encoded format?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

MY point - whats the point of Dolby or DTS in 2 channel ....


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Why would it mix down multichannel sources to any encoded format?


The component's operation is unclear to me even after reading the manual (which is mostly aimed at its multichannel cousins).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Lumen said:


> The component's operation is unclear to me even after reading the manual (which is mostly aimed at its multichannel cousins).


Agreed. However, it will down-mix multichannel inputs to stereo.


----------

